# Subnet issue in IPSec



## mahesh.mvk (Jun 27, 2013)

Below is an example of the IPSec tunnel i implemeted for a customer from my company. 

tunnel-group x.x.x.x type ipsec-l2l
tunnel-group x.x.x.x ipsec-attributes
pre-shared-key XXXXXXXX

access-list Voice extended permit ip host (Company IP Range) y.y.y.y

crypto map vpn 260 match address Voice
crypto map vpn 260 set peer x.x.x.x
crypto map vpn 260 set transform-set 3DES-MD5
crypto map vpn 260 set security-association lifetime seconds 86400

I have seen in everywhere that the Customer Peer x.x.x.x and the customer subnet/host y.y.y.y are always of different sub nets? Is there any reason behind it? would there be a problem if they are of the same subnet?


----------

